# Tivo Stream + Apple TV 4



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

I did a search and didn't find anything related to this, mostly the ability to use the Airplay functionality to sling video the the Apple TV. I currently don't own an Apple TV 4th Generation yet, but am looking into it. Does anyone know if there is a native Tivo app or a way to sideload it to use it almost like a Tivo Mini? Seems unlikely, but it does work on the Amazon FireTV, so maybe there's a possibility. BTW, I own a Roamio Plus. Thank you.

Found this thread in the main Roamio forums, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=536380

So maybe we're just waiting for Tivo to release an app, if ever.


----------



## mkwilliams1 (Dec 23, 2006)

I have both Apple TVs (Gen4 and Gen3) Amazon Fire TVs (Gen1 and current). Mostly bcause of the TiVo app on the Amazon Fire TVs, we end up using the Fire TV about 90% of the time, and Apple TV for the rest. If Apple TV had a TiVo app, we'd probably be using the Apple TV 90% of the time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaprofitt (Apr 10, 2003)

mkwilliams1 said:


> I have both Apple TVs (Gen4 and Gen3) Amazon Fire TVs (Gen1 and current). Mostly bcause of the TiVo app on the Amazon Fire TVs, we end up using the Fire TV about 90% of the time, and Apple TV for the rest. If Apple TV had a TiVo app, we'd probably be using the Apple TV 90% of the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Does this allow you to stream remotely? Say at a vacation home with no tivo box local?


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Gaprofitt said:


> Does this allow you to stream remotely? Say at a vacation home with no tivo box local?


I don't know if you can just use the Tivo App on your iOS device and AirPlay to a AppleTV! That I think would allow you to watch stuff on your Tivo at a remote location on another TV.

Yep, just tried! You can enable AirPlay mirroring by swiping up in iOS to view the Control Center, hitting the AirPlay button, select the Apple TV and then enabling Mirroring. Then, just open the TiVo app and choose what you want to watch. My Apple TV 4 showed a 4 digit code to enter into my iPhone for a passcode.

It's not the Native AppleTV App you may rather have, but this way does work. If you can stream TIVO on your iPhone or iPad while away remotely, you should have no problem AirPlaying and you can 30 second skip on the iOS device like you would say on your PC.

Since it's AirPlay solution, it also means it should work on the AppleTV 3 also. If you have a extra laying around. They're a fraction of the price of the AppleTV4 also.

You can also AirPlay the Amazon Prime App to watch movies and TV shows from them on your AppleTV 3 or 4 NOW! You can do it for PLEX if you just have a AppleTV3, there's a PLEX app for the AppleTV 4 which I like. AirPlay comes in handy.


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

I have done this. I stream to my Tivo app, then Airplay to my AppleTV4. I don't see why it wouldn't work with an ATV3. It worked pretty decently once I figure out the best way to do it. You really have to use Screen Mirroring. Then you use the controls on the iOS app, not the ATV.


----------

